# Stuck Together Color Photographs



## mmtoler (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it possible to put color (and black and white) photographs in some solution to allow several printed photos that have become stuck together (due to humity during several years of storage), so that they photos can be recovered? If so, what kind of solution is necessary and for how long should the photographs be soaked before attempting to pull them apart? Mike Toler mmtoler@hotmail.com


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe water will work.

I guess distilled water would be better, but I don't think it's entirely necessary.

Soak them until they separate, then let them fully dry before handling them.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> I believe water will work.
> 
> I guess distilled water would be better, but I don't think it's entirely necessary.
> 
> Soak them until they separate, then let them fully dry before handling them.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ann (Aug 27, 2010)

if you can find some "photo flo" (a darkroom chemical) and put a few drops of that in the water, it might help. If it does then wash the prints after that treatment.

don't try to "force them" apart, they will float free if this works, if you try to help it along the emulsion will probably start to tear.


----------

